# DWA Error?



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Ok looking at the DWA list for Elapidae it says the following:-

Certain front-fanged venomous snakes
including cobras, coral snakes, kraits,
mambas, whipsnakes and all Australian
poisonous snakes (including the death
adders).

In my understanding no snakes are poisonous so does that mean things like taipans etc are technically not covered by the DWA due to someone not knowing the difference between venomous and poisonous?


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

LMAOO... I havnt got a clue, But well spotted.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I dont think thats gonna wash somehow :lol2:


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

probably not but it might for someone with a good solicitor.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Doodles said:


> probably not but it might for someone with a good solicitor.



too right! thats somewhat worrying... :shock:


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

I think there is aomeone on this forum who is studying law - maybe stick this in off-topic and they might be able to give us some insight?!


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

What a boring thread "drone drone drone drone zzzz"

Azazel is studying law but clearly the difference between venemous and poisonous should be pointed out on DWA. Although I'm hopeful common sense would prevail if someone tried to use this as a defense.


----------



## stuart89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Sid.lola said:


> common sense would prevail


Common sense never prevails :bash: All about loopholes


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

stuart89 said:


> Common sense never prevails :bash: All about loopholes


Thats the problem. I would imagine this would actually be controlled by keepers as most aussie snakes can teleport so I doubt there are any keepers of aussie DWA that would sell to people without loads of experience.


----------



## masticophis (Jan 14, 2007)

i wouldn't think there is any problem. No loophole there.

_Family Elapidae: All species.

_So that pretty much covers all the venomous snakes in Australia. If not they are covered under, Atractaspididae, Hydrophiidae or Viperidae. (none of the DWA colubrids are from there)

Mike


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

> Certain front-fanged venomous snakes


And there is another issue "certain" to me does not mean all!!


----------



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

Ooooh, So its now legal for me to keep this puff adder? :whistling2:


----------



## masticophis (Jan 14, 2007)

ip3kid said:


> Ooooh, So its now legal for me to keep this puff adder? :whistling2:


Umm no... viper not elapid



ian14 said:


> And there is another issue "certain" to me does not mean all!!


it doesn't mean all, not all front fanged are elapids. The common names given are an indicator, the latin's cover all front fanged

Family Atractaspididae:
All species of the genus Atractaspis.
Family Elapidae: All species.
Family Hydrophiidae: All species.
Family Viperidae: All species.

Mike


----------



## Tominho35 (Feb 25, 2008)

have had this discussion with my local animal welfare officer. the only reason he could come up with for the mis-reading is that poisonous is the term generally used by the average joe i.e. if any jobsworth doing some paperwork at the office comes to process your dwa paperwork they are more likely to understand poisonous than venomous.

he did say it would be changing to venomous though


----------

